# Public smoking ban in parks?



## EliteCigarClub

A lot of talk has been coming up in many towns lately about banning the smoking of cigars and whatnot in public parks. While I do understand the reasoning behind this, it also means I can't relax outside when the weather starts getting nicer. They were talking about implementing it where I live, but what do you guys think of this?


----------



## SOHResident

Second hand smoke is a huge "hot button" in America today. I understand and even support a lot (not all) of the no smoking laws that are in place in some states. I am grateful that cigar lounges still can get a pass on those laws and I think there is good reason for separate laws for cigars. 

I do not smoke cigars around children as I do not want to expose them to my second hand smoke. I cannot blame a parent for not wanting someone smoking around their children. Since most public parks are designed for "family" use I understand the desire to have them be smoke free. 

I also see a lot of cigarette butts laying around in the public parks in my area and I find that infuriating as I find any litter infuriating. Seeing those butts gives the general public one more reason to dislike smoking. (That being said you don't see Mt. Dew being regulated because people leave their empty 20oz bottles laying around the public park.) 

I think its unfortunate that people cannot be considerate of others so the government feels the need to step in and regulate it but I do understand the "why" behind such regulations. Unfortunately a few inconsiderate smokers can make all BOTL and SOTL look bad to the general public. Also, the general public does not see any difference between cigarette smoking and cigar smoking so you have to keep in mind that the actions of ALL smokers play a role in these things.

All of that being said I live in rural MN and have 160 acres of my own personal "park" that I can use. If I lived in a larger community and lived in an apartment that didn't allow smoking on the property, and a park was my only outdoor option I am sure I would be less "understanding" of such regulations.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Well of course I look at this through Cigar tinted Glasses... Just yesterday I was at a public park for my wife's baby shower. I had already planned to bring cigars for any other guys that got dragged along as well. and just as I was about to get into my herf-a-dor I noticed the big red and white sign reading "NO SMOKING IN PARK"... Bummer!!! so I thought to myself... "Well there is nothing but family and friends around for at least 30 feet. How about i just start with an Illusione Rothschild in case someone says something at least I wont waste much of a cigar." then as I was pulling it out I noticed a park ranger sitting in the parking lot, and said oh well and lit it up... and the ranger didn't say a thing. Now I realize that was blatant disregard for the rules and could have gone the other way, But I think if we are conscientious about where, when, and who we smoke there shouldn't be a problem. I am sure that non of us want to go and herf with a bunch of guys around the swing sets and slides but if we are just walking through the park not bothering anyone there shouldn't be a problem. maybe bring up limiting the Smoking Ban to just around the playground at a city council meeting. 

Remember if we start to be jerks about smoking then that will just give them more reasons to ban it. just be aware of your surroundings and enjoy your smoke. :smoke2:


----------



## SOHResident

AuTechCoM said:


> Remember if we start to be jerks about smoking then that will just give them more reasons to ban it. just be aware of your surroundings and enjoy your smoke. :smoke2:


Truer words have not been spoken!!!


----------



## dj1340

Moving this to tobacco legislation.


----------



## AuTechCoM

dj1340 said:


> Moving this to tobacco legislation.


Good call I didn't even notice what section it it was in


----------



## maverickmage

I live in LA. We already have a smoking ban in public parks. Makes it a pain in the butt finding any place to smoke outside of your property or at B&M.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I'm fine with making playgrounds and pools smoke-free, but I waver a bit at the idea of making all area of a public park off limits. While I wouldn't go sit on a bench right next to a shelter of stangers throwing a birthday party, or the table next to a family having a picnic, and light up a cigar, I do enjoy walking on the trails my the river where I live and smoking one. I think what it really boils down to is that it is a damn shame we have to legislate courtesy in this country. I don't even want to smell smoke while I'm enjoying a picnic with my family- but a park is big enough for everyone's interests if we can simply be respectful.


----------



## dj1340

Article in our local paper about a woman 89 yrs old ,had been smoking longer than she could remember, was evicted from her retirement home
because she wouldn't quit smoking. Reportedly the home gave everyone a year to quit but she wouldn't so other residents complained and out
the door she went.
Unfortunately I don't see a good ending for this at all. My guess is it will get worse as time goes on.


----------



## dj1340

AuTechCoM said:


> Good call I didn't even notice what section it it was in


Tobias gets the credit for catching this.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Tobias Lutz said:


> I'm fine with making playgrounds and pools smoke-free, but I waver a bit at the idea of making all area of a public park off limits. While I wouldn't go sit on a bench right next to a shelter of stangers throwing a birthday party, or the table next to a family having a picnic, and light up a cigar, I do enjoy walking on the trails my the river where I live and smoking one. I think what it really boils down to is that it is a damn shame we have to legislate courtesy in this country. I don't even want to smell smoke while I'm enjoying a picnic with my family- but a park is big enough for everyone's interests if we can simply be respectful.


Well said.


----------



## Bruck

Tobias Lutz said:


> I'm fine with making playgrounds and pools smoke-free, but I waver a bit at the idea of making all area of a public park off limits. *While I wouldn't go sit on a bench right next to a shelter of stangers throwing a birthday party, or the table next to a family having a picnic, and light up a cigar,* I do enjoy walking on the trails my the river where I live and smoking one. I think what it really boils down to is that it is a damn shame we have to legislate courtesy in this country. I don't even want to smell smoke while I'm enjoying a picnic with my family- but a park is big enough for everyone's interests if we can simply be respectful.


There's the problem - you're considerate; I'm considerate; everyone on this forum is considerate, but all it takes is one, or a small number of jerks to screw it up. Then there's a new set of regulations we all have to follow, bcs they can't just pass laws that only apply to jerks  Rant Off - I feel better now.


----------



## Laynard

Being in - as Tony calls it - Californistan, public smoking isn't really an option...period. I'm just waiting for the day I get a knock on the door from the police because my neighbor is complaining about my stogie in my own backyard. I fear this future is not far off. Be thankful if your community is only talking about it, go to the town meetings and make your voice heard.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

The funny thing is, that in my experience, Cigar smokers are generally very conscientious smokers - it is the cigarette smokers that seem to think they can smoke anywhere (even around kids) and throw their butts on the ground. Unfortunately, we get lumped in with them.  and cigarette smokers even have the audacity to complain about cigar smoke.


----------



## TCBSmokes

HTML5 Gordon said:


> The funny thing is, that in my experience, Cigar smokers are generally very conscientious smokers - it is the cigarette smokers that seem to think they can smoke anywhere (even around kids) and throw their butts on the ground. Unfortunately, we get lumped in with them.  and cigarette smokers even have the audacity to complain about cigar smoke.


Yeah, just the other day, I saw a guy flick his cigarette butt to the curb. And I thought, way to ruin it for everyone, buddy.


----------



## LGHT

maverickmage said:


> I live in LA. We already have a smoking ban in public parks. Makes it a pain in the butt finding any place to smoke outside of your property or at B&M.


I hear you I live in OC and I can't remember when you could actually smoke at a park or the beach for that matter. Heck I can't even smoke in the city because the ENTIRE city has banned smoking in public places!


----------



## AuTechCoM

LGHT said:


> I hear you I live in OC and I can't remember when you could actually smoke at a park or the beach for that matter. Heck I can't even smoke in the city because the ENTIRE city has banned smoking in public places!


Man it is scary because I live just over the Grapevine and smoking bans are getting talked about up here as well. Nothing in the immediate future but rumors and more and more places becoming non smoking everyday


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Many areas have bans in many states i have noticed though on several trips to Southern California especially San Diego. These bans are not really enforced. As a matter of fact there are in general many warnings issued at the beach. Everything from alcohol, Dogs not on a leash, to people having sex on the beach under a blanket. I have yet to be warned about my cigar even though the sign says "No Smoking till after 6 P.M."


----------



## TCBSmokes

Here is a good assessment on the FDA proposed definition of "premium" cigars from HalfWheel. (I like the NH definition noted a lot more and think it is much more realistic.). T.

Five Reasons Why the FDA's $10 Price Exemption Won't Survive | halfwheel


----------



## LGHT

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Many areas have bans in many states i have noticed though on several trips to Southern California especially San Diego. These bans are not really enforced. As a matter of fact there are in general many warnings issued at the beach. Everything from alcohol, Dogs not on a leash, to people having sex on the beach under a blanket. I have yet to be warned about my cigar even though the sign says "No Smoking till after 6 P.M."


I know that's true on the beaches and parks for the most part, but in my city I know and have seen more than a few people that have been cited for smoking. Sad, but if people see you smoking they actually will call the police on you and the police will actually right you a ticket since they honestly have nothing better to do.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Threads like this make me very happy I live in an "Outlaw" state.


----------



## SOHResident

LGHT said:


> ...... the police will actually right you a ticket since they honestly have nothing better to do.


Keep in mind that the police are only enforcing laws passed by others. I assure you that the police officer that gets tasked with writing out tickets for smoking is NOT happy that he/she drew that duty.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

El wedo del milagro said:


> Threads like this make me very happy I live in an "Outlaw" state.


:nod:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

El wedo del milagro said:


> Threads like this make me very happy I live in an "Outlaw" state.


Do you guys have room for a few more out there? My kids are very well behaved :nod:


----------



## beercritic

"No Smoking" signs abound in Central Park of Askland, KY. Lots of police presence there. Roughly a third of the park goers have a kit cigarette. Never saw anyone have an issue at this park. Maybe it's just "Because Kentucky."


----------



## EliteCigarClub

The worst is when I see a cigarette smoker toss out the butt on to the sidewalk when there's a garbage can two feet away from him...ugh.


----------



## AuTechCoM

EliteCigarClub said:


> The worst is when I see a cigarette smoker toss out the butt on to the sidewalk when there's a garbage can two feet away from him...ugh.


I think that cigarette smokers might not be using trash cans in fear of starting a fire. and more and more I see businesses removing butt collectors/ashtrays from their premises which is just making it worse


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Tobias Lutz said:


> Do you guys have room for a few more out there? My kids are very well behaved :nod:


New Mexico is the fifth largest state in land mass, but has just under two million people (or less). We have LOTS of room. Most of the people in the state are in Albuquerque (800k plus in the city and surrounding area), Los Cruces (100 k), and the third largest city is Santa Fe (the state capitol at 70k). A half-dozen other small cities of 30 to 50 thousand folks make up another few hundred thousand folks.

Outside the cities, we spread WAY out. There are less than a million folks here living in small towns and living rural, and we have around 120 thousand square miles! The city folks here are a bit crowded (but not too bad), but us outside the cities have about 7 or 8 folks per square mile! It's awesome.

So, yeah, we have lots of room for you, and need more kids here that were raised right. Move out here and have some more (heh)!


----------



## MarkC

AuTechCoM said:


> I think that cigarette smokers might not be using trash cans in fear of starting a fire. and more and more I see businesses removing butt collectors/ashtrays from their premises which is just making it worse


I think that's true of a few of them, but I see enough cigarette smokers flicking their still-burning butts away like it was nothing, even during fire season.


----------



## EliteCigarClub

El wedo del milagro said:


> New Mexico is the fifth largest state in land mass, but has just under two million people (or less). We have LOTS of room. Most of the people in the state are in Albuquerque (800k plus in the city and surrounding area), Los Cruces (100 k), and the third largest city is Santa Fe (the state capitol at 70k). A half-dozen other small cities of 30 to 50 thousand folks make up another few hundred thousand folks.
> 
> Outside the cities, we spread WAY out. There are less than a million folks here living in small towns and living rural, and we have around 120 thousand square miles! The city folks here are a bit crowded (but not too bad), but us outside the cities have about 7 or 8 folks per square mile! It's awesome.
> 
> So, yeah, we have lots of room for you, and need more kids here that were raised right. Move out here and have some more (heh)!


I wouldn't mind heading out to Albuquerque! I wanna see where Breaking Bad was filmed too


----------



## Fortune500

I wish common sense and not common law ruled the day. I firmly believe I should be able to smoke whereever I choose... so long as it doesn't infringe on someone else's right to not be bothered by my choices.


----------



## Branzig

Fortune500 said:


> I firmly believe I should be able to smoke whereever I choose... so long as it doesn't infringe on someone else's right to not be bothered by my choices.


But if you smoke in public you will give people's clothes cancer. You inconsiderate cancer spewing prick 

But on a serious note, I have dealt with these laws for so long that I can't believe people live in places where you can smoke outside of your own property :lol: I have forgotten what it is like to be able to go through a park, walk down the street, or stand out on a hotel balcony all while enjoying a smoke.

My state is strict and firm. You can smoke on your own property all you want, but take it out in public and get ready for fines, confiscation, and harassment. hwell:


----------



## Smashingbuck

So on a side note. I know this sounds really out there however, I want to say it anyway. As a tax paying smokers what are we getting from our goverment. I can not smoke In a park I pay to maintain, I can not smoke outside on a street side walk I helped to pay for. Think about that for just a second. The goverment still requires smokers to pay taxes for the community which we can not use on our terms. We are segregated at grocery stores to stand in smoking only lines for smokes. We are taxed threw the roof just to purchase smokes. The way I see it, smokers are paying taxes for parks and sidewalks that we can not enjoy, and pay way too much tax on the right to buy smokes. Why are they not taxing the crap out of fast food restaurants for obese people for high health care and cracking side walks as well. "Smokers are offensive to others" so is sitting next to a 300 pound person in a plane... This all needs to stop. Be fair to all man kind live and let live. If people want to smoke in a public place post it on the door don't come in if you don't like smoke. If you apply for a job, state that you will be subjected to smokers or don't apply. Stop regulating the planet. If I smoke and own a business I should have the right to allow smoking and who ever wants to come in can and who ever wants to work there can apply. Simple I think. People rights not goverment regulation. Sick of it all.


----------



## Tom_Fischburne

you can check the site non smokers' rights foundation where smoking of ecigs are partially banned and not completely in US. Also, check on really-ecigarette (dot) com Really (Electronic Cigarette brand) with its following benefits

Do not contain tar, tobacco or any other carcinogenic substances
No second-hand smoke
Alternative smoking experience
Up to 70% cheaper than traditional cigarettes
Legal to smoke anywhere: office, bars, clubs, airports
Work under temperatures ranging from -5 to 42 degrees

you could realize for a better alternative for smoking


----------



## ThaDrake

I personally think these should be rules not laws. Some parks lend more to smoking without disturbing others with second hand smoke than others. For instance, there's a 4,800 acre wildlife park that the City of Houston recently took over. I many times have spent hours there without even seeing another person, yet I can now be fined for smoking there. It's pretty ridiculous.


----------

